# Lost Raccoon



## AeonFLux (Apr 6, 2009)

Raccoon found in Alloa garden | Scottish SPCA


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

As with skunks, I don't think this will be the last raccoon found out and about. I hope it is just an escape and that it's frantic ower will reclaim it soon. I hate to think someone has dumped it.


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

I really hope his owners find him soon.. its soo sad


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

NinaDee said:


> I really hope his owners find him soon.. its soo sad


I hope so too...........and I wonder if they have thought of scanning him for a micro chip??

I guess it is possible he has escaped from a Zoo or other animal sanctuary/park etc


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Just to update everyone...I am not far from there and have called about him to find out more and I let them know I have a raccoon already. I've to call again tomorrow to get more info and will let you all know here


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes, please, could you find out if they've checked him for a micro-chip? Poor little one..


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yes I certainly will but unfortunately no one has come forward to say they have lost one so I fear the worst that he has been let out. I know if I lost any of my pets everyone within a 100 mile radius would know all about it!!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Ok just spoke to them about him. The poor lil man is very stressed and they are trying to settle him in as bast as possible.

They have my number and are keeping me updated on his progress and I will likely go over Thursday or Friday to meet him IF he is settled enough.

Will update you all when I know more.

p.s No owner has came forward


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

This is why people should research their pets before comitting to such a big resposiblity.. poor little guy


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Mmmmm.*



NinaDee said:


> This is why people should research their pets before comitting to such a big resposiblity.. poor little guy


 
They may have............and hi Kelly!

Dave


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Hey Dave *waves*

Ok have spoken to them and the lil guy is pretty scared of everything and everyone. They have my details and will be keeping me updated and I should be able to go end of next wek to see him as long as he has settled in a little better and i shall take Oska with me too see how they get on. If Bandit doesnt respond to me then maybe he will to Oska 

x


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Blimmin` Racoons.......*



kellystewart said:


> Hey Dave *waves*
> 
> Ok have spoken to them and the lil guy is pretty scared of everything and everyone. They have my details and will be keeping me updated and I should be able to go end of next wek to see him as long as he has settled in a little better and i shall take Oska with me too see how they get on. If Bandit doesnt respond to me then maybe he will to Oska
> 
> x


 
You are a good sort, Kelly Stewart..........no matter what they all say:2thumb:

Oska well cute.....unfortunately, Linda has seen and experienced a baby raccer (first time-I knew one before they became so, er, popular, like 20 plus years back! God I am old......) at Birkdale (Steve/Cherons`) and she has seen yours and others, so I am really trying hard to keep her off the interest, she loves em, gawd! 
Just dont think we could handle another mammal.......oh, I forgot, I look after them mostly, she just gets all the hugs, even our tegu hates, no not the right word, sees me as a poo cleaner but adores her, lol!
Rant over.:blush:


See ya girly!

Dave.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Awe thanks Dave that's really sweet  (Ignore the rest they tell fibs!)

I have to admit I am hooked already lol couldnt ask for a better raccoon...I know he is (and already is at times) a right little monster and into everything but I love all sides of him. I will need to come visit you sometime with the Phoebster and Oska in tow!

oh p.s Bought me a loverly DSLR, nothing too fancy but lot's of lenses. Canon EOS 450D, 70-300mm, 80-200mm, 18-55mm, 35-80mm and a loverly 50mm prime 1.8  *Well i've ordered the lenses just awaiting their arrival, all second hand but awesome prices)


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Ello.*



kellystewart said:


> Awe thanks Dave that's really sweet  (Ignore the rest they tell fibs!)
> 
> I have to admit I am hooked already lol couldnt ask for a better raccoon...I know he is (and already is at times) a right little monster and into everything but I love all sides of him. I will need to come visit you sometime with the Phoebster and Oska in tow!
> 
> oh p.s Bought me a loverly DSLR, nothing too fancy but lot's of lenses. Canon EOS 450D, 70-300mm, 80-200mm, 18-55mm, 35-80mm and a loverly 50mm prime 1.8  *Well i've ordered the lenses just awaiting their arrival, all second hand but awesome prices)


You and ya crew are very welcome any time!!!! Lin would lurve to meet Oska, you sound like a proud mum, lol!!!
Camera is tops...still have ours but needs a simple repair, OH has the later 550D, similar with slightly larger screen. Very good handling on all the Canons....myself, well got an `old` SLR, by Contax, real class in its day, never gets used, now.

Take care

Dave


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

hehehe I am!

I wanted the 550D but decided to get cheaper one and use extra pennies for lenses and other kit. Can always upgrade the body down the line and at least I'll have loads of lenses etc.

Bless ya, Contax is proper ol classic though 

Ditto x


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

NinaDee said:


> I really hope his owners find him soon.. its soo sad


What make you think it has a owner. I think it's pretty safe to say Raccoons are now breeding in the uk.
There's a fair amount of sighting.

Film of a Raccoon in durham.
Raccoon filmed in County Durham, Teesdale Mercury

Raccoon in Dorset.
BBC NEWS | England | Dorset | Raccoon rescued from town garden


----------



## NinaDee (Apr 14, 2010)

gazz said:


> What make you think it has a owner. I think it's pretty safe to say Raccoons are now breeding in the uk.
> There's a fair amount of sighting.
> 
> Film of a Raccoon in durham.
> ...


Direct quote from the article: 

"Bandit is not happy being handled by us at the moment, but he's not wild and has been around people before, so he must have an owner somewhere. We'd like to either reunite Bandit with his owner or find him a good, alternative home soon."


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

gazz said:


> What make you think it has a owner. I think it's pretty safe to say Raccoons are now breeding in the uk.
> There's a fair amount of sighting.
> 
> Film of a Raccoon in durham.
> ...


 

If you read the links you quoted they both say that they were stray pets and nobody says they are breeding in the uk


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I doubt very much they will be breeding pairs/colonies here to be honest. But I can see it happening one day.

No updates from the SSPCA just yet but hopefully will see him Thurs/Fri

x


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> If you read the links you quoted they both say that they were stray pets and nobody says they are breeding in the uk


And stray pet breed and if this many are out and about, How many more are there ?. I didn't say they WAS breeding, I said I think it's pretty safe to say Raccoons are now breeding in the UK. I've been hearing rumas about Racoons in Wales for some years. And it only a matter of time, If not all ready made there way here from mainland Europe.

Here the Europe Raccoon range.http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/04/Raccoon-range.png You know where the channel tunnel is.
I bet a Raccoon would have no problem getting through.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Tunnel is all well and good but they dont drive!

Dave.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam gamgee said:


> Tunnel is all well and good but they dont drive!
> 
> Dave.


No but they walk. And there very good at getting in gaps. Loads of gaps around and under a train.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Most pet's are castrated...they are very aggressive when not "done" so again I would be surprised if there were breeding pairs out there. But you are right it is only a matter of time!


----------

